# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Οθονη Νοκια 3310....

## Dj_Blade

Ρωτησα και στο καταλληλο ποστ( http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...753#post375753 ) εαν γινεται λοιπον να συνδεσω την οθονη σε USB γιατι LPT δεν εχω στο pC μου πια... και καποτε που το δοκιμασα και το φτιαξα σε LPT δεν μου χε δουλεψει και τα παρατησα...

Επειδη ομως δεν το κοβω να γινεται θελω να ρωτησω το εξης...μιας και ειμαι ανεργος βαριεμαι και δεν εχω τι να κανω θελω να φτιαξω κατι να χαρω κι εγω σαν παιδι ..( ψιλο ασχετος απο ηλεκτρονικα και προγραμματισμο ... πολυ dummy και γνωριζω βασικα πραγματα...)

Οσον αφορα τη συγκεκριμενη κατασκευη ( http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=49198&highlight=nokia+lcd )να λειτουργησει ως θερμομετρο...αντε να παρω τα υλικα και να το φτιαξω συμφωνα με το σχεδιο που εχει τυπωθει... Το προγραμμα πως το περναμε στο συστημα γενικα? (δεν ξερω καν που το περναμε αλλα οκ..) 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ight=nokia+lcd?????????????????????????????

----------


## cloud_constructor

χρειαζεσαι ενα μαραφετι που ονομαζεται programmer , το οποιο το συνδες σε. τι αλλο? υπολογιστη μεσω γιου ες βητα , εχει επανω μια θηκη , βαζεις το τσιπακι επανω και το γραφεις (εχει ενα προγραμματακι το μαραφετι αυτο του φορτωνεις το .hex αρχειο).Αν ολα πανε καλα δουλευει με τη μια.

----------


## Dj_Blade

ενταξει thanx  :Smile:  με καλυψες πληρως...ξενερωσα τελειως!

----------


## cloud_constructor

ελα ρε γιατι?σιγα το πραμα , καπου εδω μεσα εχει να φτιαξεις τον σκαταληλο proggrammer με 0 λεφτα , και freeware προγραμμα εγγραφης. φτιαχνεις προγραμμερ περνεις εξαρτηματα συναρμολογεις , κανεις program το chip  κ εισαι mortis

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Σειριακή έχεις?
http://users.ntua.gr/dpiperid/MyWebP...rs/PICProg.htm

ή καλύτερα αυτόν, USB:
http://openprog.altervista.org/OP_eng.html

(κάνε και search στο forum..)

----------


## thanasis 1

Μια οθονη απο κινητο νοκια 3310 μπορει αδηγηθει με εναν pic??
Ας πουμε με τον pic16f887 που εχω.
Αν ναι στην mikroc με τις εντολες που γραφουμε σε μια lcd (π.χ 2Χ16) θα δουλευε ή πρεπει να ορισθει ως tft??

----------


## KOKAR

μπορεί και έχει παρουσιαστεί κατασκευή στο παρακάτω link

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52773

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=49198

----------


## thanasis 1

Ευχαριστω κωστα για την απαντηση.Αυτα τα ειχα βρει σε αναζητηση που ειχα κανει απλος δοκιμασα και εγραψα ενα σχετικο προγραμμα αλλα δεν μου εκανε build διοτι δεν αναγνωριζε τα πιν του 3310.
Τελος παντων θα το ξανα δω και αν δεν βγαλω ακρη θα ξανα ρωτησω.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Μια οθονη απο κινητο νοκια 3310 μπορει αδηγηθει με εναν pic??
> Ας πουμε με τον pic16f887 που εχω.
> Αν ναι στην mikroc με τις εντολες που γραφουμε σε μια lcd (π.χ 2Χ16) θα δουλευε ή πρεπει να ορισθει ως tft??



Θανάση, η οθόνη αυτή δεν ελέγχεται ως 2x16 αλλά ως graphic. Στο forum της MikroE υπάρχει βιβλιοθήκη γραμμένη από χρήστη για τον έλεγχο τέτοιων οθονών... Κανε μια αναζήτηση εκεί.

----------


## KOKAR

@Στεργιοσ ....που χάθηκες εσύ ρε μούρη ?

----------


## thanasis 1

nokia 3310 lcd  pic.
    . :Sad:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

:

: http://www.mikroe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6491#p6491
http://www.mikroe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=97&t=28705
http://www.mikroe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=17259

       ,        ..

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

: 
http://www.riecktron.com/en/information/20

----------


## thanasis 1

!

----------


## thanasis 1

2         lcd  nokia 3310,      
      .                  
( 2).        mikroc      2  
  ?         ,   ?

----------


## thanasis 1

driver    nokia 6610    .
     :


VCC-Digital (3.3V)RESETSDATASCKCSVCC-Display (3.3V)N/CGNDLED GNDLED V+ (6-7V) 

       VCC-Digital  VCC-Display   3.3v   

        VCC-Display   3.3v    .
 pin VCC-Digital      contrast?
    ??

----------


## Panoss

googl  ,   .

----------

